# help



## malcs333 (Dec 26, 2008)

hi i just bought an 2002 audi tt con i just wouner if any one can help my indicators dont work all the time which is strange but when the hazzard light come on the work can you help


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Fault will be with your hazard switch, info at below link

viewtopic.php?p=809957#809957


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  now you need to have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome.


----------

